# Jails: Unbound, DNScrypt, DHCP, and Snort



## gkbsd (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello,

I have written a quick article about building jails manually, and jailing Unbound + Dnscrypt, DHCP, and above all Snort: FreeBSD Gateway Hardening: Jails & Intrusion Detection With Snort
It can be useful for someone having an operational FreeBSD gateway with no jails (or not having Snort).

Regards,
Guillaume


----------

